# A fit of the vapers – the case against e-cigarettes



## X-Calibre786 (28/5/19)

Article in the daily maverick

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...-of-the-vapers-the-case-against-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

Thanks @X-Calibre786

Good to see Ivo Vegter's reply below the article (Vegter is the author of the original article that was criticised in this one)

I think the anti-vaping movement will always be against vaping and there will always be two sides to the story. They tend to argue that:

Vaping is not really safer than smoking and one doesn't know the long term effects
Vaping is a gateway to smoking, particularly for the young
Vaping doesn't really help you quit (smoking or vaping altogether)
From my perspective, I believe that vaping is safer than smoking. How much safer? I don't know. I guess its hard to quantify. The research suggests far lower toxins/carcinogens in vapour than in cigarette smoke. As for the long term, time will tell. But I can 100% say that from my own experience over nearly 6 years, vaping has had observable health benefits for me.

As for the gateway argument, I don't think that is a big one. If there are kids that have gone onto smoking from vaping my feeling is its not the majority. And if those kids would have smoked I think its better that they vape instead. Of course, no one wants them to start either in the first place and I do think marketing to the kids should be avoided.

As for it not really helping you quit. Well it has helped me quit the stinkies. Haven't touched one in nearly 6 years. Yes, one could say it just replaced the smoking addiction with a vaping addiction - and that is true for now. But I think I am far better off having vaped the last 6 years than if I smoked.

Overall I think its a difficult one. We know vaping is not 100% safe - so how should one approach regulating it? The same as smoking? Or less strict?

What governments need to ask themselves is what proportion of the population would they like to be smokers and vapers in 10 years time? The way they regulate and tax these things can shape how those percentages turn out.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (29/5/19)

Gateway to smoking is a crock. I cannot imagine that someone would enjoy a cigarette after vaping if they have never been a smoker. 

They also claim that vapour particles are smaller than smoke particles. I read a long study about the comparison between the two it and if that is what they get from it we have no hope for humanity and so-called intellectuals and experts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Gateway to smoking is a crock. I cannot imagine that someone would enjoy a cigarette after vaping if they have never been a smoker.
> 
> They also claim that vapour particles are smaller than smoke particles. I read a long study about the comparison between the two it and if that is what they get from it we have no hope for humanity and so-called intellectuals and experts.



Agreed @Vilaishima , as far as I understand, vape molecules are far BIGGER than smoke particles. And the smoke particles being smaller and with the tar get more easily lodged in the lung tissue which helps with the nicotine absorption. As I understand it, the vape molecules (owing to their larger size) mostly pass back out of the lungs when you exhale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lefty (30/5/19)

WOW!!!! My mouth was hanging open reading that article!! It was as if they were saying we would be better off with the ciggies. 

I agree with @Vilaishima , if one vapes, then tries smoking, I can't see anyone enjoying the change and wanting to change to ciggies. and besides, the ciggies are coming up with all this now stuff.... low odour, berry menthol, less smoke and so on. i have never seen people protesting hubblies. Now THAT IS a gate way to smoking. combustion meet combustion. 

There is a simple home experiment done by youtuber Chris Notap. he shows the simple comparison between smoking and vaping. and the visual results are amazing to see. check it out, like and share it... 

Why is it that everyone against Vaping never asks vapers how it has changed their lives. 

Myself, i was smoking between 20 and 30 a day. i couldn't breath. i was coughing so badly my wife would wake me up to sleep in the spare room. 

Vaping has changed all that for me, and it was Chris's videos that got me to change. 

Out of respect, i do not vape indoors, i don't vape around kids and i always when ever im asked by curious kids (when changing the weather forecast from sunny to overcast) how bad vaping is, but how much worse smoking is. 

i honestly think the Vaping isn't a huge money saver, but rather a life saver... 

DIY helps with the budgets, but seeing that new mod or Atty is more addictive than a bottle of 36mg.  

That article really ticked me off. had to vent and throw my 2c worth in. sorry its a bit long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (31/5/19)

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...f-deliberate-misinformation-i-take-exception/

Ivo Vegter's full response on the above article. And it is beautiful.

Well worth a read on No Tobacco day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------

